# What Do You Feed Your Piranhas!



## pro68camaro

Hey guys just wondering here what do you guys feed your piranhas? Me myself, I feed the frozen silversides, beefheart, bloodworms, plankton and also some pellets. Once in a while ill go fishing and catch some fish and clean them and freeze the fillets the thaw them out when i feed them. This is a free food and by freezing it theres no parasites unlike live feeders. But anyways im wondering what do you feed yours. Just looking for new ideas.


----------



## Piranhaa

I feed my RBP beefheart, bloodworms, live feeders from my own feeder tank, frozen fish fillets, frozen shrimp from the local supermarket and small frosen fish (I do not know what they are called in english







)


----------



## Damo 85

Im new to keeping piranha. My rbp's (about 1inch in size) currently eat bloodworm, raw king prawn chunks (i have cut them into small portions), and the occasional flake food intended for the neon tetras they live with!!


----------



## ranha-man

I feed mine raw shrimp, catfish fillets, and occasionally ill fees them pellets because they help with their color and immune systems.


----------



## briannestar

i feed my sanchezi shrimp, tilapia, and earthworms. i want to ween her on pellets but she wont take them!


----------



## Lester

i fed mine with market prawn , sotong , clam , fish , crabs meats etc ...

anything i can buy from the the wet market during the seasons.

cheers


----------



## mtscott

Damo 85 said:


> Im new to keeping piranha. My rbp's (about 1inch in size) currently eat bloodworm, raw king prawn chunks (i have cut them into small portions), and the occasional flake food intended for the neon tetras they live with!!


I tried keeping some neons with my RBP. They ended up being the only live fish fed to my piranhas. I feed mainly pellets with an occasional frozen shrimp or earth worm. I now also keep a dozen giant danios in the tank. The danios are very fast and swim in loopy circles when chased. The RBP tried to catch the danios the first couple of days but they gave up. The tetras swam straight away and were not fast enough.


----------



## Piranhaa

ranha-man said:


> I feed mine raw shrimp, catfish fillets, and occasionally ill fees them pellets because they help with their color and immune systems.


Yeah, i see what you mean about the immune system.
There is plenty of fabricated fish pellets in nature, so for sure they need pellets. LOL


----------



## bcp0715

i feed mines raw shrimp and tilapia fillets


----------



## chadw07

i give mine frozen smelt shrimp and blood worms but the they go crazy for the most right now is night crawlers.they love them and the are suposed to be really healthy for red bellies.


----------



## dakid1821

I've had my 9 red bellies for about three months since they were tiny babies... I kept them in a 10 gallon forthose three months and feed them beef hearts and live blood worms with no gravel to make sure they are everypiece of what I put in the tank..... now their about 1 1/2 inches I . have them in a 125 gallon Im feeding them a variety of foods...I recently introduced them frozen krill and mussels from seafood market.... everyweek I try to give them something different don't wanna have them stuck on live feeders all the time..... I give them a mouse or a pinky about once every two weeks to switch it up


----------



## rchan11

Have been feeding mine frozen raw shrimp.


----------



## Piranhanutz

My current fish get fed store bought white fish,pollock, and talapia fillets, wild caught trout from my creek and Lake Michigan salmon fillets(after being frozen to kill bacteria), cheap, popcorn shrimp I pick up for a buck a bag as their staple food, deer meat, wild turkey heart, gizzard, and liver. I have fed my past P's nite crawlers, which they go nuts for. I feed them wild caught river fish fillets after the freezing process as well. My new guys are growing like wild fire! I don't EVER feed them live feeder fish. In years past I use to along with green frog tadpoles until I lost my fish to transferred disease from doing so.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve

I got humgry


----------



## rusty13

Ussually Tilapia fellets,Shrimp,Night crawlers,Catish Recently I added swai,cod,shad mostly a variety of different fish is what I stick to not live!


----------



## Da' Manster!

Even I don't even worry about live anymore since my Rhom and Manny absolutely love smelt!...







...I might try giving them nightcrawlers as a treat and see if they accept them.


----------



## nitrofish

I never had luck with live feed. The bastards would kill everything in 5 min and leave the uneaten remains to settle to the bottom. It was like they were not even hungry, they just killed everything for fun.

I eventually switched to jumbo shrimp or smelt from the grocery store. Thaw just a few in the fridge with in ziplock snack bags for daily feeding.


----------



## Pygo-joe

I've a "6 black diamond rhombeus and a "4 Guyanan rhombeus. I feed the raw frozen tiger shrimp halves, smelt, and an occasional night crawlers. I feed two sometimes three times a week. Actually my girlfriend has that duty now because my job has me gone a lot. But I'd like to get the to except dry krill & carnival sticks, and massivore pellets. Is there anyone on this forum that has a rhombeus that eats dry foo as a staple? I'd probably have to starve them for a good length of time time to pull it off though.


----------



## Ægir

My Rhom only eats pellets... Hikari in the red bag. Started at 1/2" and is now around 12".

If you use smaller portions of the food you are using now and get him to feed off the surface, and then switch to pellets it shouldnt take long. Or you can soak the pellets in water for a while, and get them to sink some... just gotta get them to recognize it as food.


----------



## Pygo-joe

Thanks for the feeding tips.


----------



## Pygo-joe

If you don't mind me asking, how many years did it take for your rhombeus to grow from that small size to a "12 ? I do know that rhombeus have growth spurts but generally are slow growing, especially when compared to the Pygocentrus species.


----------



## Ægir

10 or 11 years at this point... still going. Wasnt accurately measured in the last year but over 12" prob closer to 13" by now.


----------



## Sanchezi

I Feed my piranha piece of tilapia stuffed with Northfin 10mm carnivore pellets...That is it nothing else.


----------



## Guest

I fed mine a rotated diet of shrimp with shell on, massivore, and tilapia.


----------



## Recci

Lets face it feeding them anything other than pellets and other standard fish food is for nothing other than show. OHH look guys iv got some big nasty piranha lets feed them live baby mice and gold fish how cool is that! Its pointless and dumb! If they will eat cichlid pellets or carnivore pellets then there is nothing better to feed them. Its much cheaper and healthier for them in long run.


----------

